# another German multi-lens rangefinder camera



## compur (Jul 14, 2008)

One of my favorite recent finds was this *Agfa Ambi-Silette*, purchased 
for a fraction of its value at a swap meet.  Agfa made these from 1956-61.
This one is the later variation (1960-61) with 3 viewfinder windows and
strap eyelets. The earlier version one had 2 windows and no eyelets.  There
was also a rare Deluxe version with snake skin covering.

This one had a roll of Kodachrome-X (~1965-75) still in it. The camera is fully
working and included the original case.  It has the 50mm f/2.8 Color-Solinar
lens (tessar type). Agfa made 3 other lenses for it: 35/4, 90/4 and 130/4.
There were also 2 close-up Proximeter attachments. The lenses share the
same filter size except for the 130mm.







The rangefinder/viewfinder is quite good on the Ambi-Silette. It is large and
bright with parallax correction.  It has selectable bright-line frame lines
for the 35/50/90 lenses.  A sliding switch on top of the camera picks the
desired frame lines. The 130mm lens had its own finder.  There is a flip-up
cover for the viewfinder windows (not really needed in my opinion).

The quiet leaf shutter is in the camera rather than in each lens. Servicing
it, if needed, is not a major ordeal as it is with some other German 35mm
leaf shutters of this vintage (it can be removed relatively easily by a
camera tech). Speeds are 1 second to 1/500 plus B with sync at all speeds
via terminal on the front of the camera. 








I think this one is a keeper. :heart: 

Now to find the other lenses!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pretty!!!!! Congrats on the find.


----------



## Chris Sandström (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for posting this. I've tried to figure out what happened to Agfa and compiled what I found in the following presentation:

Disruptive Innovation and AgfaPhoto

Best,

Chris


----------



## Dwig (Apr 12, 2009)

Sweet!

In my quarter century or so behind the counter in camera specialty stores I saw a few of these. I don't ever remember seeing any of the accessory lenses though. I'll suspect you'll find them rare scare.


----------



## compur (Apr 12, 2009)

Dwig said:


> Sweet!
> 
> In my quarter century or so behind the counter in camera specialty stores I saw a few of these. I don't ever remember seeing any of the accessory lenses though. I'll suspect you'll find them rare scare.



Thanks.  Since I posted that I've found some other other lenses for it -- the 35mm, 90mm and close up attachments.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 12, 2009)

Really nice set!!


Congrats.


----------



## Dwig (Apr 12, 2009)

compur said:


> Thanks.  Since I posted that I've found some other other lenses for it -- the 35mm, 90mm and close up attachments.



Now that is really a nice set, cases and all.


----------



## compur (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks.  The Ambi lens I don't have is the 130mm.  It comes up on eBay
occasionally but it's been too pricey for me to bite (I'm a cheapskate).

Anyway, I also have an Agfaflex with 50 & 135mm lens.  I believe its 
135mm lens is virtually the same optically as the 130mm Ambi lens.






BTW, the Agfaflex is a beautifully made camera.  Every bit as sumptuous
as any Leica, Contaflex, Bessamatic, etc.


----------

